
Show HN: Design Critique Cards - robin_reala
https://www.designcritiquecards.com/
======
robin_reala
A colleague made a pack of design critique cards a few years ago as a way of
helping the design process. I thought (with his blessing) that it’d be nice to
make these more widely available in a randomized form, so built this mini
site.

There’s nothing complex here, it’s basically just one file of semantic HTML, a
bit of styling and some basic vanilla JS. But it’s screenreader compatible
(tested with VoiceOver) and has the necessary bits and pieces to be
installable on phones to allow for usage whenever you want without any network
connection.

